# Tool Post Mounted Grinder (2nd attempt)



## Lockstocknbarrel (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi everybody, I'm a Toolaholic.
I saw this holder for sale on eBay and decided to build it to suit my Emco Maximat Super 11.
Over the weekend I grabbed a piece of Aircraft Aluminium (I love machining this stuff) 25mmX12mmX150mm and bored a hole to suit the thread on my Cordless Dremel 800 tool, the thread was 3/4X12tpi, (Check your own Dremel as there are 2 thread sizes 12 & 16 tpi) after machining the thread, I needed to make a spud to rotate the tool holder to round off the end as per the photo below.
This has been a very quick project, and with it being mounted in the QC Tool Holder it is easier than setting up my Tool Post Grinder to do small jobs, it also now gives me the ability to drill any part that is mounted in the chuck or do division drilling on the lathe.
If this has been posted before then sorry for the repost. :-[
Kindest Regards
Beagles
Lockstocknbarrel


----------



## Lockstocknbarrel (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi Guys,
This was my first tool post.................
Did I do something wrong 243 lookers no reply's.........................I had a shower that morning as well. 
Even if someone had said it was,

"Shite"
"Na seen it before"
"Good Post"
"Juvenile try again"

What did I do wrong.
Regards Beagles


----------



## lazylathe (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi Beagles!

I must have missed this post!!!
Tool post holder looks great!!!! ;D

Did you cut the internal threads on the lathe or use a tap?


Looks like it works a treat!!!
What were you grinding in the lathe in the last pic?
Or was that just a "set-up" shot?

Andrew


----------



## Lockstocknbarrel (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi Andrew,
Thanks for the comments I was wondering what I had done wrong......
Yes cut the thread on the lathe, and just made a "set-up shot".
You have to be careful when radius cutting the end as you probably know the cutter can bite and then there are problems.............how do I know this...... 
Kindest Regards 
Beagles


----------



## dmac (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi Andrew,

Excuse my ignorance.

What would you use this for?

Dave.


----------



## dsquire (Oct 21, 2011)

Lockstocknbar

Hi Beagles and welcome to HMEM. I sometimes get away from the computer for several days at a time so at times I might not post as soon as a post is made. The fact that there were 243 views means that someone was interested and a good number of them enlarged the photo's to get a better view of the detail. You can be sure that a few will have bookmarked this so they can come back to it at a later date when they want to build one.

The adapter that you have made for the Dremel looks very good and I am sure it will come in very handy at times. Thanks for sharing it with us. 
 :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Lockstocknbarrel (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi Dave,
It allows me to have a tool post mounted drill............using the Dremel Model 800 that I have it is cordless *(no wires to get caught up)* and operational speeds from 5000-35000 RPM.
It can be used for very small # drills, and a very high speed baby tool grinder if you need to polish a shaft or surface.
Kindest Regards
Beagles


----------



## dalem9 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi Beagles I have been wanting to make a tool post holder. Your idea will give me a good start on my plans.You didn't do anything wrong. There may be alot of people that are not registered so may not be able to post,hang in their we all like your pictures .Welcome .Thanks Dale


----------



## kustomkb (Oct 22, 2011)

Slick looking tool holder Beagles!

If by aircraft aluminum, you mean 7075, then I hear ya!

 (every grade of AL is used on aircraft)

It cuts clean and won't weld up on your tool.

Have fun!


----------



## dmac (Oct 22, 2011)

Lockstocknbarrel  said:
			
		

> Hi Dave,
> It allows me to have a tool post mounted drill............using the Dremel Model 800 that I have it is cordless *(no wires to get caught up)* and operational speeds from 5000-35000 RPM.
> It can be used for very small # drills, and a very high speed baby tool grinder if you need to polish a shaft or surface.
> Kindest Regards
> Beagles



Thanks Beagles (Sorry for the Andrew),

I better go look at my Dremmel and see if it's the same.

Dave.


----------



## ShedBoy (Nov 8, 2011)

NIce one Beagles, I was thinking of something along the same line. Thanks for proving the design.
Brock


----------



## Lockstocknbarrel (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi Kevin, Dave, Brock.
It has worked out to be a very versatile tool, as I said put a small grind tip in and away you go at 35000 rpm.
*PLEASE COVER THE LATHE BEDWAY WITH OIL SOAKED CLOTH THIS WILL GRAB THE FINE GRINDING DUST*
This is a great site for a dying art form.
I have other toys I will post shortly.


----------



## lee9966 (Nov 11, 2011)

Very nice job, I think I will try this out.

I use paper towel instead of a rag for covering the bed. Getting a rag caught in the work and slapping me over and over at high speed is no fun.


----------



## tel (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice work! They are a very handy gizmo to have - I made one a few months ago, same basic principle but mine locks the thread in place (belt & braces). Not as neat a job as yours tho'


----------

